# General > Member's Lounge > Photography >  Advise on walkabout lens

## Wackytpt

I am looking for a len for my walkabout needs.

Have decide to phrase out canon (EF-S 17-55mm f2.8 IS USM) as it is a bit pricey for me now. I think it is around S$1k for it.

My current consideration is 

a. Tokina 16-50 f2.8 ATX-pro Canonmount
b. Tamron 17-50mm f/2.8 XR Di II

Any advise.

Thanks

----------


## hwchoy

what body are you going to use this on? the ones you are looking at are rather short for some walkabout applications.

----------


## Wackytpt

Hi Choy,

Currently I only have a Canon 350D.

Might have plans to upgrade in 2 years time to a 7D or maybe a 5D MKK II.

What suggest you have?

My boss is going to HK in a few weeks time and he asked me if I want to get any lens from there.

----------


## hwchoy

for walkabouts you should be looking at 24-135 in 35mm format, which means 15-85 in 350D term. It so happen there is a new EF-S 15-85mm/3.5-5.6 USM IS see the review here http://www.photozone.de/canon-eos/465-canon_1585_3556is

----------


## Wackytpt

Choy, the one is over my budget. =(

----------


## hwchoy

just find something in that focal range is what you need as a walk about. the ones you are looking at is kinda short.

----------


## Wackytpt

Point noted.

PS : Have you gotten the barbs candens?

----------


## hwchoy

not yet! have been tied up both days with official lunch appointments  :Sad:

----------


## wynx

> Hi Choy,
> 
> Currently I only have a Canon 350D.
> 
> Might have plans to upgrade in 2 years time to a 7D or maybe a 5D MKK II.
> 
> What suggest you have?
> 
> My boss is going to HK in a few weeks time and he asked me if I want to get any lens from there.


Get the 5DMKii...it will be the best upgrade ever.

----------


## Wackytpt

Wynx,

Maybe in 2 years time. Haha...

No money now.

Any recommendation for walkabout lens?

why i selected those 2 is becaused it is F2.8.

----------


## hwchoy

I don't think max aperture is that important in a walkabout. the 24-105/4L is an excellent walkabout for full frame.

----------


## Wackytpt

Hmm... 24-105/4L is like around 1k plus. 

Look like me need to save up more

----------


## hwchoy

24-105 is not so great as walk about for cropped body. I have the 28-135 el cheapo lens for that and really it wasn't that useful. that's why I eventually will go for a full frame body.

----------


## wynx

> Wynx,
> 
> Maybe in 2 years time. Haha...
> 
> No money now.
> 
> Any recommendation for walkabout lens?
> 
> why i selected those 2 is becaused it is F2.8.


My take is that you invest in a lens you can use on your full frame body in 2 years time. The tamron is good but cannot be used on FF bodies. Maybe 17-40 L f4.0?

----------


## Simon

10-22!!!  :Smile:

----------


## ranmasatome

if you gonna buy 7d then get the 15-85 la... future use mah. that lense was built with the 7d in mind.

----------


## Goondoo

Nick,
You need to define your "walk-about" locations. Walking about in a rain forest, indoor, dark environment, bright environment, bird infested area, macro subject infested area, babe in bikini infested area, etc etc.

Else your best chance might be a Nikon DSLR with a 18-200VR.
 :Angel:

----------


## Wackytpt

Billy,

Walkaround as in take scenery shoot will on holiday and stuff.

Wanted to get a f2.8 is in case further might want to use it in a dark enviroment like taking picture for wedding.

Cheers

----------


## hwchoy

ƒ/2.8 is not enough for good low light photos unless you have bounce flash or some of those nifty new high-ISO bodies.

----------


## wynx

> Billy,
> 
> Walkaround as in take scenery shoot will on holiday and stuff.
> 
> Wanted to get a f2.8 is in case further might want to use it in a dark enviroment like taking picture for wedding.
> 
> Cheers


Get the 24mm L 1.4 After you use that lens once..you will not look back. The only setback is that the lens is almost $3k!
Damm solid for wedding, if you ask me.. or the 35mm L f1.4

----------


## hwchoy

however prime lens is quite restricted for wedding events. you are better off sticking to ƒ/2.8 zoom with flash. I have used the 35/1.4L for dance performance with harsh spot lighting, that is where it truly shines.

but is the 24/1.4L really that expensive? I got my 50/1.2L for SGD1.7K.

----------


## wynx

> however prime lens is quite restricted for wedding events. you are better off sticking to /2.8 zoom with flash. I have used the 35/1.4L for dance performance with harsh spot lighting, that is where it truly shines.
> 
> but is the 24/1.4L really that expensive? I got my 50/1.2L for SGD1.7K.


from clubsnap:

EF 24mm f1.4L II USM - $3399 (RRP) | $2568 (CP)
I rented from camera rental before.. It is really a cool lens.  :Grin:

----------


## hwchoy

so it is $2500 lah.

----------


## Desewer

May i recommend the 35mm f/2 from canon. (i've always been a silent advocate of prime lenses).

let your legs do the zooming in and out.

i'd recommend the 50mm f/1.8 but on a body with crop factor, you might not have enough space behind you for the wider shots you wanna take.

----------


## hwchoy

on walkabouts especially tours, you don't always have the luxury to zoom with your feet. also one need to consider the perspective you are looking for, closing into a subject with a wide lens does not produce the same picture as a long lens from further away.

----------


## Desewer

> on walkabouts especially tours, you don't always have the luxury to zoom with your feet. also one need to consider the perspective you are looking for, closing into a subject with a wide lens does not produce the same picture as a long lens from further away.


agreed, bro. maybe TS might want to look for other f/2.8 lenses which covers up to 105mm. my dslr is fitted with a 50/1.8, but if i need to shoot without the luxury of time, i use my 18-105 3.5-5.6 and just bump up the ISO a little.

maybe TS can consider 28-135 IS USM, and forego the fixation with f/2.8. this lens costs way less than 1k.

----------


## Wackytpt

I was also considering the 28-135 lens too.

----------


## hwchoy

> maybe TS can consider 28-135 IS USM, and *forego the fixation with f/2.8*. this lens costs way less than 1k.


that's what I would suggest exactly ;@)
if I have a full frame I would get the 24-105/4L for walkabouts.

----------

